# gpg-agent, pinentry problem



## Mishio (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi,
I have upgraded my FreeBSD from 10.3 to 11. After upgrade had some problems with xorg and some other stuff and I thoughtlessly removed my thunderbird with enigmail and other things connected to gpg keys. I've installed thunderbird and enigmail. Hopefully I have my private key (I think so) but I have problem with decrypt message or sign message or export private key. There is some problem with pinentry I hope so. When I try to export it says 
	
	



```
error receiving key from agent: no pinentry - skipped
```
. Do you think I can repair this? Can you help somehow?
Thanks


----------



## tobik@ (Apr 9, 2017)

Is e.g. security/pinentry-gnome3 installed?


----------

